# another post about sick goat: YEAH SUCCESS!!!!!!



## treeclimber233 (Aug 3, 2012)

After I gave my goat the copper bolus I have been watching her poops and still find cow piles in the field.  Last night I gave her a drench with the Sulfa something 12.5%.  Getting ready tonight to give her the second dose.  How long until I see some results if this is going to fix the problem?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you done fecals? Are you talking about Sulmet (coccidia med)? It is going to take at least a couple days to see any results if Sulmet is what you are talking about.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 3, 2012)

I would expect to see the sulfa-dimethoxine working by the morning.  For sure should see imporvement with in 24 hours of the first dosage.

Edited to add: Well at least that is my experience when using it, assuming the dosge is high enough, ect.......


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have not seen any difference in her soft poops.  Sent a fecal to the lab this morning.  Sent it "next day" so they should get it tomorrow.  How long does it take to hear back from them with results?  I sent a note saying I needed an egg count and a cocci float.  Should I get any other testing done?  I can always call tomorrow and see if they have the Package yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 7, 2012)

You can always start looking into crypto, salmonella, etc. Those are extra tests and each will cost you money. So I would wait for the fecal result to see what the lab says.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 7, 2012)

Do I need to let them know I might need extra tests run before they toss the sample I sent them?  Or will they let me know the results before they toss the sample.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 7, 2012)

I would think they would need another sample for further tests unless it was a large sample.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 7, 2012)

They will use all the stool for the current test. So you would need to send in another sample. Giardia is another one. You could always call and talk to someone today, before they even get your sample and see what they say. You may want them to check for Emac with this sample.

So here are some other ones to consider: Giardia, Crypto, Salmonella, Emac (eimeria macusaniensis - bad coccidia)


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 7, 2012)

I sent a pretty large sample.  It will be interesting to see what they find.........


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 7, 2012)

I would call and at least make sure they check for Emac (you can see in above post the full name). If your girl has Emac, then you will need Marquis. It is very expensive but the only thing that I know to get rid of it.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 7, 2012)

The lab just called and said they just recieved my shipment.  Of course right before they close (my luck)  She said she did a quick float and saw some strongyle (sp) eggs and a cocci.  That is unbelieveable because she has had so much wormer and currently being treated for cocci now.(not that  I am calling her a liar but she has already been treated so much for worms)  I am guessing she weighs about 100 pounds because the vet said she is at least 50 pounds underweight.  I used 30cc of the  Sulmet 12.5% meds and then went down to 15 cc which is more than I am supposed to be using if my calculations are correct.  What should I use for a wormer for strongyles?  Will Valbazen work? that is one that I have not used on her yet.  It says it covers stomach worms and intestinal worms.  What would be the highest dose I can give her.  I want to knock these things out of her.  The lab also said that all cocci gets the same treatment so what is the highest dose of Sulmet I can  give her? Is it ok to give her a second round of Sulmet as she just finished her 5 day round of treatment.  The lab is going to do an egg count for me tomorrow and give me more accurate numbers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 7, 2012)

It could be that what you have used is not effective on what is left. You can use Valbazen for the strongyle. Dose is 1cc per 10 lbs for 3 days in a row, some do 5 days in a row.

I will disagree with all coccidia treated the same but my experience with Emac has strictly been alpacas and the normal coccidia treatment did not work on Emac and quite a few alpacas died as a result. 

I would change to DiMethox 40% for coccidia. That is the one that always works for me.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just gave a dose of the valbazan.  Need to order the Dimethox.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 10, 2012)

I finally called the lab because they had not called me back with the final egg count.  The strongyl egg count is 500+ per gram.  Hard to believe she is still alive with so many but now there is hope because she is responding to the wormer.  The cocci count was only 2 per gram so I think the worms were causing the diarreaha.  Her butt is dry now instead of being covered with wet fecal matter.  First time in 2 months she has had a dry butt.  Holpefully now I can get some weight on her before breeding time.  Oh I almost forgot I think another doe is getting fish tail.   Her tail is looking a bit funny. But that is easily fixed with copper which I have.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 10, 2012)

You need to do Valbazen for 3-5 days in a row once a day at 1cc per 10 lbs. Then repeat in 2 weeks.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> You need to do Valbazen for 3-5 days in a row once a day at 1cc per 10 lbs. Then repeat in 2 weeks.


I will certainly do that.  I can't wait until my doe is fat and healthy again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad that things should now work out.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 13, 2012)

I went to the barn this morning and my does butt is covered in poo again.  What could be the problem now?  Her lab results came back with a very light case of cocci (only 2 eggs)


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 14, 2012)

Are you giving probios? I would give her probios daily for at least a week. Also, I would give her B Complex shots daily for a few days.

Also, if she has had so many problems, even a small amount of coccidia could be affecting her. If you got the DiMethox, I would treat her with that.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 14, 2012)

How much B complex for how long?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 14, 2012)

I think it is something like 6cc per 100 lbs. B Complex is one of those things you can't overdose. They will pee out whatever they don't need.


----------

